# Main Orthodox Rabbi Reveals NAme of The Messiah



## Lowjack (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 31, 2013)

WOW!!

That's awesome!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 31, 2013)

This is old news, in fact the King James bible has been declaring his name as Jesus for over 400 years now.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 31, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> This is old news, in fact the King James bible has been declaring his name as Jesus for over 400 years now.



Yep it's old, but good news to us...and it should be good news to the Orthodox Jew.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Im glad he met and got to know Jesus before he died.I met Jesus back in 1984.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 1, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 18, 2013)

As a side note, Ariel Sharon, who suffered a major stroke many years ago, is still alive, but cannot communicate. 

Recently, doctors examining him said Sharon responded to brain stimuli. 

It is unclear if he will recover.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

When I read the Gospel of Luke I read nothing of this...coming messiah.  The Gospel of Luke talks about... " understand and know that the kingdom of God is at hand." Luke 21, 31-31 Truly I tell you, this generation will not perish and pass away until all has taken place.

And in  Mark 13, 21:  And then if anyone says to you, See, here is the Christ! or, Look, there He is! do not believe it.

So what gives? Why are the plain words of the Gospel added to? Where do you fish out of scripture prophecy for this  yet to happen  Second Coming?

When I read the gospels, I read that the work of Christ makes it possible for those who are vigilante to have God's words and His will written in their hearts as opposed to written on parchments and the walls of temples. And according to this the second coming is when we say, "Yes" at the sometimes rare times in our lives Jesus sets to judge us each one individually....for being called!

 The messiah came once in the flesh and for it can in another time be in our hearts and our times, hence the caution not to look for the messiah in the flesh.

When I read the Old Testament the only great promise God makes to man  as to their salvation is that He would provide that some  who chose would know Him in their hearts...something akin to when Adam and Eve... plainly had no uncertainty as to the Lord's voice.

For His death, the forgiveness of sin, and His resurection Jesus points to a new creation in the spirit where man is re-created, born again, and again the creation of Spirit, Holy Spirit... as opposed to creatures created of flesh. And like Jesus and God (spirits) which we are now re-created from, we also are of their image: spirits and spiritual creation...and in wright stanting with the will of God. We are truly man as God meant us to be.

So why this second, yet to happen, coming of the messiah?

If the jews get to know a second coming, or the messiah, it shall surely be in the Spirit that God and Jesus ministers to them, as per the Gospels state and not in a physical second coming. For us and for the  jews Jesus will come In The Spirit from the father where He is now, and where we are for the grace of God.

All my trust is in the Holy Spirit...my teacher according to the will of God and for which the messiah came and sent and to share with me life with God--- according to God's word in scripture.  So then plainly, is your second coming, your named physical messiah to the Jews in vain? For the Jews would they change their ways for the restoration to them of a fig tree once cursed-- that is ours? And that curse removed how?, but for the Holy Spirit for the second coming that ever and continually removes it for the remission of sin-- for The Cross. Christ's, the messiah's, second coming is a spiritual thing according to my reading and understanding of what scripture reveals--what God, what Jesus says. Just sayin.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 18, 2013)

It'll be a 2nd & final coming, then all will be taken place and it will be finished.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> This is old news, in fact the King James bible has been declaring his name as Jesus for over 400 years now.


I think all of the bibles have been saying that.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> It'll be a 2nd & final coming, then all will be taken place and it will be finished.



Scripture. Where do you find this?


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> It'll be a 2nd & final coming, then all will be taken place and it will be finished.



Art, Either Jesus has already come back, The Gospel is wrong, or some of his disciples are still alive today..which do you believe?

Matthew 16:27 For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works.

16:28 Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom.


----------

